# Rebic: tempi di recupero da stabilire.



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, alla lunga fila di assenti in casa Milan ieri si è aggiunto anche Rebic per una distorsione ala caviglia (COME RIPORTATO QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ko-in-milan-verona.108609/ ). Tempi di recupero ancora da stabilire, per il croato.

*Aggiornamento : Calciomercato.it conferma: Rebic verrà valutato giorno per giorno. Niente lesioni, comunque 

Tuttosport: Rebic in dubbio per Porto - Milan.

Ma ad Oporto torna Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-titolare-ad-oporto-e-quasi-certo.108620/unread


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

*Tuttosport: Rebic in dubbio per Porto - Milan.*


----------



## kYMERA (17 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Rebic in dubbio per Porto - Milan.*



Beh dai fosse cosi per fortuna è meno peggio del previsto.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, alla lunga fila di assenti in casa Milan ieri si è aggiunto anche Rebic per una distorsione ala caviglia (COME RIPORTATO QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ko-in-milan-verona.108609/ ). Tempi di recupero ancora da stabilire, per il croato.
> 
> *Tuttosport: Rebic in dubbio per Porto - Milan.
> 
> Ma ad Oporto torna Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-titolare-ad-oporto-e-quasi-certo.108620/unread


Ovviamente anche ieri abbiamo timbrato il cartellino infortuni.
E' comunque uscito sulle sue gambe, speriamo sia una piccola distorsione.

Nel primo tempo è stato il più brillante e ha saltato l'uomo un bel pò di volte.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Ottobre 2021)

Se ci atteniamo ai nostri tempi ci vediamo per Pasqua.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, alla lunga fila di assenti in casa Milan ieri si è aggiunto anche Rebic per una distorsione ala caviglia (COME RIPORTATO QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ko-in-milan-verona.108609/ ). Tempi di recupero ancora da stabilire, per il croato.
> 
> *Tuttosport: Rebic in dubbio per Porto - Milan.
> 
> Ma ad Oporto torna Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-titolare-ad-oporto-e-quasi-certo.108620/unread


Che gli è successo? contrasto o ha fatto da solo? non ho potuto vedere la partita


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che gli è successo? contrasto o ha fatto da solo? non ho potuto vedere la partita


A me è sembrato che sia rimasto col piede piantato per terra. Pensavo tipo ad una botta al tallone.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, alla lunga fila di assenti in casa Milan ieri si è aggiunto anche Rebic per una distorsione ala caviglia (COME RIPORTATO QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ko-in-milan-verona.108609/ ). Tempi di recupero ancora da stabilire, per il croato.
> 
> *Tuttosport: Rebic in dubbio per Porto - Milan.
> 
> Ma ad Oporto torna Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-titolare-ad-oporto-e-quasi-certo.108620/unread


florenzi messias brahim rebic out.. pazzesco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

l importante è che ci sia sabato. 
penso che ormai bisogna puntare al bersaglio grosso in campionato e ieri il solito turnover per la champions non mi è piaciuto proprio


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

*Calciomercato.it conferma: Rebic verrà valutato giorno per giorno. Niente lesioni, comunque *


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, alla lunga fila di assenti in casa Milan ieri si è aggiunto anche Rebic per una distorsione ala caviglia (COME RIPORTATO QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ko-in-milan-verona.108609/ ). Tempi di recupero ancora da stabilire, per il croato.
> 
> *Aggiornamento : Calciomercato.it conferma: Rebic verrà valutato giorno per giorno. Niente lesioni, comunque
> 
> ...


.


----------

